# Finding Glide64 'Napalm' Release 1.22



## grape_garden (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm looking for the N64 video plugin, Glide64 'Napalm' 1.22. It looks like the original host is down, and from what I can tell there aren't any other readily apparent hosts. Does anyone know where I can find it?

Thank you.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 29, 2012)

Only got 1.1 on my PC  Too bad I couldn't help you :/


----------



## grape_garden (Nov 29, 2012)

That's perfectly okay, I appreciate the sentiment in any case.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2012)

In my quick look around it seems the source was released and people have stuck it in their new plugin source hosts ( https://bitbucket.org/richard42/mupen64plus-video-glide64mk2/src/dd90b84a15e9/Glide64?at=default ), however you asked for an old file and I have too much evidence that a higher version number is not always better to dismiss your request.

Anyhow it seems my search engine skills were superior this night ( http://www.emutalk.net/archive/index.php/t-49406.html gave me a file name "Glide64_Napalm_PR1_2_2.zip" as part of the full deep link to the original release which was far more readily found) so I stuck what appears to be the relevant version up on filetrip
http://filetrip.net/oldies-downloads/n64/download-glide64-napalm-public-release-122-f31160.html
If it is the wrong file please tell me and I will try to correct it.


----------



## grape_garden (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey, thank you so much, this is precisely what I was looking for and then some!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2012)

I wish they ported this plugin to Wii64 instead of the Rice Video plugin.


----------

